# Specific Van Til lecture on Hegel?



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2015)

I've listened to all of Westminster's Van Til lectures in the past (and usually a whole bunch at once on my ipod). I know Van Til was something of a specialist on later Hegelianism and I am currently reading Hegel and his interpreters. In which lecture on ItunesU does Van Til specifically interact with Hegel?


----------



## Douglas P. (Jun 23, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've listened to these, but i would start with Christ and Human Thought Philosophy After Immanuel Kant Part 11.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 24, 2015)

See also his _Defense of the Faith_ wherein Van Til answers the charge that he is accused of borrowing his epistemology from idealism and presenting a compound of Hegelian rationalism and modern existentialism. 

Teaser:
"Idealism and existentialism do not take the Scriptures to be the Word of God; they do not believe in the God of the Bible. They do not believe in the creation of this world and of man by God. They do not believe in God’s providential control over the world. They do not believe Jesus Christ to have been the Son of God and Son of man. They do not believe in atonement, nor in the return of Christ on the clouds of heaven to judge the quick and the dead. Yet I am said to have borrowed my epistemology from such enemies of the Christian Faith, and Daane asserts that the structure of the argument in _Common Grace_ is not taken from Scripture but from modern existentialism. Such charges are serious indeed."


----------

